# Chilly pa morning !



## redneck5236 (Jun 2, 2020)

Yesterday was a chilly June first in pa ! Took advantage of it with a small batch cheese smoke ! And loaf of homemade honey wheat bread !


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

It sure was a chilly day! Looks like you took advantage. Very nice.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks good, wish I had the day off to do some actually had a frost at my house


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2020)

NICE!!
Too hot for cheese down here now!
And the bread looks awesome!!
Al


----------

